# Esquema radio "Ondina R-24"



## mazefakaaaa (Dic 4, 2012)

Saludos, chicos. Algien me puede ayudar con esquema de una radio antigua "Ondina R-24"? Lo agradaceria muchissimo..


----------



## fredd2 (Dic 4, 2012)

mazefakaaaa dijo:


> Saludos, chicos. Algien me puede ayudar con esquema de una radio antigua "Ondina R-24"? Lo agradaceria muchissimo..



si no encontras el esquema original, lo podes buscar por las series de valvulas que tiene, son todos mas o menos parecidos, Saludos


----------



## mazefakaaaa (Dic 4, 2012)

No es tan facil.. hay un monton de los hilos sueltos entre selector de las bandas y bobinas/induktores..  y las bobinas vienen sin numeracion, ni nada de esto  
Gracias, de todos modos, fredd2


----------



## fredd2 (Dic 4, 2012)

Eu! a no desesperar! fijate que valvulas tiene y ponelas aca por que como te dije eso simplifica todo por que son TODAS parecidas, es onda corta onda larga? que bobinas tenes cortadas? todo es solucionable con paciencia y si mas o menos contas que drama tiene  Saludos!


----------



## mazefakaaaa (Dic 5, 2012)

La radio es de OC y AM y lleva las valvulas ECH42, EAF42, EL41, AZ41. Las bobinas son 7: un filtro de entrada de antena, dos bobinas OC y AM + bobinajes de acoplacion para cada, y dos bobinas de IF en sus cajas de aluminio. Selector de 2 posiciones, tiene 4 grupos de contactos con 3 contactos en cada. No he visto la bobina de oscilator IF..


----------



## tiago (Dic 5, 2012)

Muevo el hilo a ésta sección.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 5, 2012)

estuve buscando y no encontré nada,son difíciles los esquemas de radios españolas,
la sugerencia de fredd2 es buena,habrá que buscarla de ese modo
saludos


----------

